# Best way to freeze pita bread and tortillas?



## StormySar (Jul 21, 2006)

I finally found husband-approved tortilla and pita bread recipes. I'd like to make some in bulk to always have on hand, then freeze them.

My thought was for the tortillas, once I roll them out thin, put wax paper between the layers and instantly freeze before cooking? Or should I cook first?

Then for the pita bread, after I roll it out and before it goes in the oven to puff, freeze at this point then let thaw and throw in the oven when we want them?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

For the tortillas, I would cook them before freezing, or you're going to be dealing with an excess amount of water in the pan when you cook them. For the pitas, I'd freeze the dough.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I've never had a problem freezing pita before. I just put something between the layers and they are fine. I heat them in a pan with a little o live oil anyways. I don't even know i I can tell the difference


----------



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

wanna share your recipes? are they whole wheat?!!


----------



## Michaels-Mommy (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBMarie9* 
wanna share your recipes? are they whole wheat?!!

I was just going to ask the same thing.







:


----------



## StormySar (Jul 21, 2006)

I will share the recipes this evening - I have recipes all oer my kitchen because i went on a baking bonanza and I'll have to locate them. LOL. 

They can be made whole wheat - well, the tortilla one anyway. I havent tried either of them with WW flour.


----------



## StormySar (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh duh - in my 'cooking from scratch' blog (link in sig) I have the tortilla recipe - after the apple crisp


----------



## StormySar (Jul 21, 2006)

Pita bread recipe:
2.5c bread flour
2 tsp salt
1 tbsp sugar
2 tsp yeast
2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
1 c warm water

Preheat the oven to 500 degrees (F)

Mix yeast and sugar into water, let foam (about 10 minutes)

Mix in rest of ingredients until dough ball is smooth.

Pat dough ball into a circular shape that is pretty even all around, and cut into 8 wedges.

Roll those wedges into balls.

Dust wtih flour and let sit under a damp, light towel for 30 minutes.

Flatten into a disc about 6 inches in diameter and about 3/16 in. thick.

Place on a square of foil directly on the oven rack. Bake about 5-8 minutes.


----------



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

did they freeze well? tell us how they went!


----------

